#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-04
<lordpsyan> I know this is probably the wrong place, but finding help has become extremely difficult. I need to configure ircd-hybrid. I can make a connection, but logging in seems to not work.
<Pici> lordpsyan: Well, if you have a look at the /topic , you can see that this isn't really the right place either.  The folks in #freenode should be able to point you in the right direction for finding the channel for that.
<lordpsyan> Pici: Thanks.
<compengi> how many ubuntu helping bots for loco teams you got?
<jpds> compengi: We have ubottu (main bot) and ubot3 (backup).
<nizarus> compengi, for loco teams we got locobot_4 to log conversations
<nizarus> but these days nothing is logged
<jpds> nizarus: Oh? Something wrong?
<nizarus> yes jpds
<nizarus> look at : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2008/08/03/
<nizarus> and http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2008/08/04/
<Rafik> jpds, we contacted ubuntu-eu admins about this issue. Many other ops reported the same thing here on this channel
<jpds> I didn't know that. Thanks.
<nizarus> for not at all jpds
<Rafik> jpds, yw, you can do any thing with this ?
<jpds> Rafik: No, I'm afraid; I'm not part of the ubuntu-eu team.
<compengi> jpds, but as i can see that ubot3 is not so stable
<compengi> it's connection is timed out now for example
<nizarus> jpds, locobot_2 also don't log anything
<jpds> compengi: It's on a volunteer's connection.
<jpds> nizarus: Appears that nothing is being logged...
<compengi> jpds, yeah i  know. what i was trying to say, is that i got a 9MB connection down and 8MB connection up. i could host a bot of yours
<Rafik> nizarus, all LoCoBots have the same issue
<nizarus> Rafik, jpds, i think that this issue started with the apparition of locobot_4_2
<nizarus> but downgrading it seem's that it havent solve th issue :/
<Rafik> nizarus, let's pray :)
<jpds> compengi: I'm not sure what the process for hosting backup bots is; I suggest sending a mail to ubuntu-irc@lists.ubuntu.com - explaining what you'd like to do/bandwidth you have, etc.
<compengi> jpds, Okay..
<jpds> compengi: See: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-irc if you're not subscribed to it.
<jpds> compengi: Mail got through, thanks!
<compengi> jpds, welcome :D
<jpds> ompaul: ^
<ompaul> jpds, similar idea iirc
<pressenter> Good afternoon.
<pressenter> Please lookout for user ga-ma.
<pressenter> He's a troll/flamer.
<pressenter> Banned already on #ubuntu-pl, now sitting in #ubuntu.
<jpds> pressenter: Should he do anything wrong, please call us with !o.ps (without the ".") in the channel.
<Pici> in #ubuntu, that is.
<pressenter> Ok, thank you.
<nizarus> bug report about Locobot : https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/254782
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-05
<Rafik> hello, still no IRC logs at ubuntu-eu :/
<Rafik> hello
<Rafik> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/254782
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254782 in ubuntu-bots "LoCoBot not logging irc channels" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<compengi> jpds, is ubuntu-irc mailing list active?
<Myrtti> compengi: more or less
<compengi> Myrtti, because i wrote an email about that i'm willing to host an ubuntu bot. who decides this stuff?
<Myrtti> I don't think there is any separate instance deciding such things.
<Myrtti> anyway...
<elky> i think we have enough instances of ubotu/ubottu to manage
<compengi> does the idea goes with number of bots or stability?
<elky> the more bots, the less likely they are to be all the same version or have the same data
<compengi> so it doesn't matter whether they are stable of not
<elky> it does. the ones we have are the right balance of stable for us right now thanks.
<elky> no matter how many we have, there'll always be accidents.
<compengi> i see.. :)
<elky> the last thing we need is having 10 people jumping at the chance to have their bot star, and launching a bot attack on the channels :Þ
<compengi> nah..
<compengi> this is stupid
<elky> it nearly happened after ubotu got taken
<compengi> oh
<elky> i woke to find ubotu gone, and 4 ubotu wannabes in -ops. wasnt pretty
<compengi> yeah
<elky> anyway, i have to go to bed. g'nite
<compengi> good night :)
<e-jat> nite
<compengi> if you don't need any ubuntu bots more. and if i want to host our own ubuntu bot for our loco. could we?
<stdin> compengi: you can host whatever bot you want in your own channel ;)
<stdin> compengi: ubottu is just supybot with some custom plugins, and the plugins that make ubottu are freely available
<stdin> !botclone
<ubottu> The plugins that make ubottu are available from https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak
<Ekushey> i wish someone could give me some space to host an eggdrop ;)
<compengi> stdin, i'm in this directory http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak/files but i see only files. can't seem to find the whole tar ball source
<stdin> compengi: it's maintained in bzr, so you'd run "bzr branch lp:~tsimpson/ubuntu-bots/tweak" to get it
<compengi> oh
<stdin> I'm still making lots of changes to it and don't see it as "finished" enough to make a tar.gz available
<compengi> aha
<compengi> stdin, in which directory should your folder be added/
<stdin> compengi: the the bots plugins/ dir
<stdin> so you'll have plugins/Encyclopedia, plugins/Bantracker, etc
<jpds> !hi
<ubot5> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-irc!
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-irc!
<jpds> jussi01: ^
<stdin> jpds: you can set the prefix char per-channel to stop it conflicting
<stdin> like '@channel supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar <something>' from the channel, or "/msg bot channel <channel> supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar <something>"
<jpds> @channel supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar ~
<ubot5> jpds: The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> jpds: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-irc,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Pici> ~test
<ubot5> Failed!
<nalioth> it's not identified, btw
<stdin> same with supybot.reply.whenAddressedBy.chars ;)
<stdin> you can also load the Services plugin to get it to identify to nickserv, or just set the password to the server password in the config
<nalioth> the config route is easier, imho
<jpds> This should do it. Yep.
<jpds> All done.
<jpds> stdin: By the way, ubuntu.db's symlink leads to fail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/34495/
<stdin> hmm, ok
<stdin> jpds: fixed
<jpds> Yep, got it.
<nalioth> jpds: get your invite?
<compengi> stdin, i should add supybot.plugins.encyclopedia.datadir to the .conf file and locate it to the plugin location or the folder where the database is located?
<nalioth> compengi: wherever your data is
<stdin> compengi: to where the database is located, it should be explained in the Encyclopedia/README.txt
<nalioth> there is a channel for bot talk, you know
<jpds> nalioth: invite?
<Pici> #ubuntu-bots
<nalioth> Pici: no.
<Pici> not #ubuntu-bots
<Pici> I was lying
<Farhadix> hi guys. How i can get a cloak?
<PriceChild> Farhadix: what type of cloak?
<Farhadix> any type of cloak that can cover my IP
<PriceChild> Farhadix: done, but this is for ubuntu irc questions. In future, freenode things should go in #freenode as there are a lot mre people looking there :)
<Farhadix> PriceChild, i found here in this site: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks
<Farhadix> it said  "You are not a member of this team." , how I can be a member of this team?
<PriceChild> Farhadix: that's referring to ubuntu members who want an ubuntu/member cloak. Are you one?
<PriceChild> !member | Farhadix
<ubottu> Farhadix: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<ubot5> Farhadix: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<stdin> jpds: didn't you change that?
<Farhadix> PriceChild, yes! now i'm reading ubot5 link
<PriceChild> Farhadix: yes you are an ubuntu member?
<Farhadix> not yet.\
<PriceChild> right ok, confusing me
<PriceChild> i've still enabled the unaffiliated cloak for you though :)
<Farhadix> oh, thanks ;)
<Farhadix> PriceChild, can you add my other nickname? Farhad
<PriceChild> Farhadix: all nicks grouped to farhad get the same cloak.
<Farhadix> PriceChild, thank you very much. but i'm confused, where I am added?
<PriceChild> Farhadix: where are you added?
<Farhadix> :D i don't know!
<PriceChild> Every time you identify to nickserv, you will have the cloak turned on. That's it, nothing further to worry about :)
<Farhadix> PriceChild, Ok, thanks again :)
<jpds> stdin: I did.
<stdin> ubot5: channel supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar
<jpds> @channel supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.prefixchar +
<ubottu> jpds: Error: You don't have the #ubuntu-irc,op capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<jpds> stdin: There?
<stdin> have you identified to the bot?
<jpds> Yep.
<mdke> can anyone set up a redirect on a channel? how is it done?
<nalioth> mdke: waht do you need?
<mdke> nalioth: #ubuntu-fridge to #ubuntu-news
<nalioth> mdke: we'll get 'er done
<mdke> nalioth: thanks very much
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-06
<xien> hi
<xien> is this a channel to discuss op decisions about banning people?
<bazhang> xien, in which channel
<xien> #ubuntu-pl
<xien> so?
<jussi01> yes, but you need to wait for the -pl ops
<pressenter> Im here.
<xien> yes, he is here - the one who banned me
<jussi01> xien: Im not an op there, so dont have a say in the matter. but please explain your issue and those with a say can then comment.
<xien> ok
<xien> i've told that a girl on a channel dances on a pipe, which op considered as an offence towards her, so he banned me
<xien> but that was just a joke
<pressenter> Oh but xien
<xien> oh but pressenter - she didn't say that she was offended
<pressenter> please do add that in the maentime you lied to me privately that that user told you that she does not consider it an offence.
<xien> she didn't also say that she was offended
<xien> she just said that joke was stupid
<pressenter> No, she said that you are... hmm. how to put this? Earning your bad reputation points? Something like that.
<pressenter> Than you called me an as*hole, which i am but still, you lied to me, thats why that ban is staying.
<xien> that was not a lie but misunderstaning, now i see it and admit: she didn't als say that she was offended
<xien> it is *you* who considered this as an offence
<xien> but that was not all
<xien> then i was offended by her calling me an idiot on that channel you've banned me for an "offence"
<xien> but you refused to ban her
<xien> what's wrong? some people are treated more fair, and another less fair? why don't you follow your own rules?
<pressenter> Well, after calling me an as*hole, you can easily see that i had no trouble in understanding her point of view. ;)
<pressenter> Yet, please continue.
<xien> primo: i called you an asshole *after* you've banned me
<xien> secundo: i did it in private message, not channel, cause that was my private opinion about you
<pressenter> Yet, you argued with that user that pole dancing is not offending. ;)
<pressenter> What was she suppose to say?
<xien> not argued, but wanted to discuss with her
<pressenter> "Oh, sorry, youre right, im dreaming about this"?
<xien> yes, you are
<xien> i was asking her about opinion of your ban
<xien> and liked her to admit that pole dancing is nothing offending
<xien> remember that she *didn't* say she was offended, and i still feel offended by her calling me an idiot
<pressenter> Which she dod not.
<xien> yes, she did say that
<pressenter> *did
<pressenter> You mean to tell me, that she did admit that pole dancing is nothing offending?
<xien> no, she didn't want discuss about that
<xien> ok, consider this: calling someone "pole dancer" isn't an offence in this country, it's more like a joke
<pressenter> Which country?
<xien> in your country, and mine: poland
 * Myrtti lols
<bazhang> irc-land
<Myrtti> hah. Pole dancer *cough*
<pressenter> Its a lame irc joke, and only when you say it to a guy.
<Myrtti> if you say so
<pressenter> I think so, correct me if im wrong.
<xien> and when you say it to a girl it may mean that she expresses her sexuality (which that woman *did* not once, not twice - showing her pictures on a channel)
<Myrtti> I find it funny though - we do have pole dancing studios here for excersising in Finland
<pressenter> Myrtti: Hah, that one i did not know. xD
<pressenter> Myrtti: Yet still, the sense of his words was a bit else, if you know what i mean.
<Myrtti> yeah, apparently it's quite hip and cool in Hollywood as sports or excersice
 * Myrtti shrugs
<Myrtti> Pole dancer thing was funny though
<Myrtti> as a separate issue
<Myrtti> I lolled :-P
<xien> :)
<xien> pressenter: please don't force your understanding, remember the context
<pressenter> I do remembre it.
<xien> a person came and ask for help, girl said that she doesn't know about ubuntu, i've said that she only dances pole here
<pressenter> Or are you going to tell me now that the context was pole excersise?
<xien> nothing offending about that
<pressenter> Besides we are here because we do not know what to do with this situation.
<pressenter> We would be glad if some staff would hell.
<pressenter> *help
<pressenter> Should that ban stay or shall i take it off?
<xien> pressenter: it's not about this ban only
<xien> its about you being inconsequential
<xien> ban her for offending me or unban me as i didn't offend her
<pressenter> xien: Now you should tell me what other nicks are you using on ubuntu-pl.
<pressenter> She has been banned, but youre not, cause you are still sitting there under some other nicks.
<pressenter> Please give them to me, so i can ban them too.
<jpds> ubot5: join #ubuntu-ir
<pressenter> Thought so.
<xien> she was banned and unbanned a minute after that, so she can join - my ban still stays
<pressenter> She was unbanned 10 minutes later.
<pressenter> I told you, give me your other nicks.
<pressenter> You said nothing.
<pressenter> You request consequence of me, but refuse it yourself.
<xien> she was unbanned and can join - i still can't with my main nickname and you know it
<pressenter> Yet still you are there, and you know it, you told me that straight "in the eyes".
<xien> yes, i want to see her joining channel to prove it that she can
<pressenter> Erm... lol?
<pressenter> 10:48 -!- mode/#ubuntu-pl [-b *!*=szkodnik@*.ssp.dialog.net.pl] by pressenter
<xien> still remember that i didn't offend her so there was no reason to ban me - which started all this stupid discussion
<pressenter> Was that a problem?
 * Myrtti sighs
<pressenter> Myrtti: Should i take off his ban?
<Myrtti> I'm a bit lost with what is going on and what has happened - but you both seem to be having "assume bad faith" thing here
<Myrtti> neither trusts one another
<xien> well... i must admit that i expected more positive solution from pressenter
<xien> he seem to be prejudiced somehow to me
<Myrtti> and so do you
<Myrtti> with your extra nicks on -pl
<Myrtti> pan, meet kettle
<xien> :)
<bazhang> pot
 * Myrtti rolls her eyes
<pressenter> Ech, i ain;t got time for this ish.
<Myrtti> whatEVAH
<xien> seems that i've been unbanned
<xien> thank you
<jpds> ubot5: join #ubuntu-ie
<jpds> ubot5: join #ubuntu-my
<Nafallo> lol. Philip5... alla fredrik fran telia.com bannade? vad var det om? :-)
<Philip5> måste jag nog satt fel
<Philip5> var korvmacka som dök upp igen tror jag
<Nafallo> Philip5: -b ? :-)
<Philip5> jo
<Nafallo> that wasn't helpful :-P
 * Nafallo sets -b
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-07
 * coolbhavi is away: I'm busy
 * coolbhavi is back (gone 00:00:41)
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-08
<paultag> hey guys -- I just got my Ubuntu Membership, can anyone hook me up with a new Cloak?
<nalioth> paultag: got a launchpad page?
<paultag> nalioth: hold on
<paultag> nalioth: https://launchpad.net/~paultag
<paultag> nalioth: I don't think anything is updated yet -- should I come back later
<nalioth> yeah, i'll check it in the next few hours, paultag
<paultag> ok, ty nalioth
<Kuro> hi
<jpds> ubot5: join #ubuntu-ph
<enricorc> can i have a ubuntu cloak?
<Myrtti> papero: are you an ubuntu member?
<papero> Myrtti: yes
<papero> Myrtti: https://launchpad.net/~paper8
<Myrtti> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Myrtti> have you set up your nickname as guided in ^
<papero> Myrtti: my promary nickname is enricorc
<papero> *prymary
<papero> papero is the second nick
<papero> for cloack
<Myrtti> so have you set up alternate nick and grouped them together as guided?
<papero> Myrtti: yes
<Myrtti> well, then.
<Myrtti> PriceChild, nalioth
<Myrtti> *poke*
<papero> Myrtti: when i can have a cloak?
<Myrtti> when either PriceChild or nalioth acknowledge my poke
<papero> Ok
<Myrtti> heads up on wh0
<Myrtti> has been spamming and causing trouble on #ubuntu and apparently also on #wikipedia-en
<erUSUL> Myrtti: ty
<Myrtti> erUSUL: oh, you got him as well?
<nalioth> Myrtti: wh0 caught a train
<Pici> choo choo
<erUSUL> Myrtti: no; just thanking the heads up 8)
<Myrtti> awwww thanks
<papero> nalioth: can you create a ubuntu cloak for me please?
<pleia2> papero: an Ubuntu Member is more than just being involved, see here: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<papero> pleia2: i'm a ubuntu member https://launchpad.net/~paper8
<nalioth> pleia2: yeah, he visited yestern and got all that
<pleia2> nalioth: ah :)
<Pici> papero: No, you're a member of the Ubuntu Users group, not Ubuntu Members
<Pici> There is a distinction.
<nalioth> but i guess not enough
<papero> ah
<papero> :)
<papero> sorry
<nalioth> papero: /msg ubottu member
<papero> nalioth: ok, thanks and sorry :)
<Old_Soldier> hello :) I'm looking to get my cloak changed from unaffiliated and saw the wiki page says to come here
<erUSUL> Old_Soldier: afail PriceChild and nalioth handle that ... are you a ubuntu member and are you properly registered?
<erUSUL> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Old_Soldier> yes I'm registered and a Ubuntu member
<erUSUL> Old_Soldier: you will have to wait for  PriceChild and/or nalioth then... i'm afraid
<Old_Soldier> no worries, thanks
<Pici> Old_Soldier: Are you an Ubuntu Memmber?
<Myrtti> Old_Soldier: paste your launchpad page here, thanks
<Myrtti> that makes things faster
<Old_Soldier> https://edge.launchpad.net/~charles.davis
<Myrtti> talking about cloaks, I think we need a tag or logo for ubuntu cloaked -team
<Pici> Like a logo of a cloak?
<Myrtti> yeah
<Myrtti> I was thinking of harry potter
<paultag> hey yall, can anyone help me out with a cloak?
<erUSUL> Old_Soldier: afail PriceChild and nalioth handle that ... are you a ubuntu member and are you properly registered? also paste your launchpad page here
<erUSUL> paultag: afaik PriceChild and nalioth handle that ... are you a ubuntu member and are you properly registered? also paste your launchpad page here
<paultag> erUSUL: yeah we are both set up: https://edge.launchpad.net/~paultag
<erUSUL> Old_Soldier: sorry to much copy pasting
<Old_Soldier> lol don't feel bad that and tab completion get me all the time
<paultag> Old_Soldier: +1 heh
<erUSUL> paultag: as i said to Old_Soldier you will have to wait for  PriceChild and/or nalioth
<nalioth> waiting is optional
<paultag> erUSUL: :) thanks
<paultag> nalioth: rather not :)
<erUSUL> nalioth: 8D
<paultag> nalioth: thank you :)
<nalioth> waiting is optional, if all is set up properly
<paultag> nalioth: looks good, ty
<Old_Soldier> thanks nalioth :0
<Old_Soldier> have a great day everyone
<e-jat> nalioth,
<Joeb454> hey, no idea who I should ask, but I'm looking for the Ubuntu cloak?
<PriceChild> Joeb454: launchpad url?
<Joeb454> I can't believe you made me come here when I was....nevermind
<Joeb454> https://edge.launchpad.net/~joeb454
<PriceChild> Joeb454: please add your irc nick to your launchpad profile
<Joeb454> damn I thought it was
<Joeb454> 1 sec
<Joeb454> yeah it is
<Joeb454> IRC:  	Joeb454  on network irc.freenode.net
<PriceChild> gah i'm not used to new layout yet
<Joeb454> yeah me neither
<PriceChild> Joeb454: done
<Joeb454> awesome thanks :)
 * Joeb454 wonders if the email address is working, and goes to check
#ubuntu-irc 2008-08-09
<Gary> eek, did I sent _d4vid to the wrong channel?
<jpds> Maybe...
<Gary> sorry
<jpds> Only joking, it's fine.
<Gary> want me to suggest he comes here, or is -ops okayish
<Gary> ahh, phew
<jpds> 13:23:42 [!] TheBonsai [n=bonsai@unaffiliated/thebonsai] has joined #ubuntu-uz
<jpds> 13:24:00 < TheBonsai> put your adverts elsewhere, fucking channel spammers
<jpds> Gary: ^^ seems to have hit the wrong tone somewhere.
<Gary> yeah, running about loads of channels spamming is not really the way to get more people in a channel, at least not for long
<PriceChild> @btlogin
<ompaul> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<PriceChild> emma: can we help you
<emma> Nope. But I would like to say, the Ubuntu team is doing a great job and probably does not get appreciated often enough. So thanks!
<PriceChild> emma: I only ask, because your coming here will aggravate many (which you know very well), and if there is no reason for it then its just generally not very nice.
<emma> Is there a policy of not idling here?
<PriceChild> emma: no, but I urge you re-read what I just reminded you.
<emma> That's very sad. I am a good person that wants to be part of things. I am a tolerant, forgiving, and welcoming person. To me a community depends upon those things. I do not understand but I will part to do what is helpful for you.
 * Ekushey :|
<ompaul> and then there were 45
<ompaul> and so onward they went, into the pit of IRC channels and the very fabric of the internetz
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-03
<McPeter> Flannel, he spam #ubuntu-fr to
<McPeter> <Spykemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/244995/
<Flannel> ocd or Skywhatever?
<Flannel> right.  It's like he's stuck in a mental loop.  It's not even a support question in that pastebin.
<McPeter> i ban him for one day
<McPeter> jsu
<McPeter> just before
<McPeter> and now in /query :\
<McPeter> …
<McPeter> n=Spik3mcc@modemcable190.116-37-24.mc.videotron.ca
<McPeter> done :\
<samjegal> ÇÏ¿ì... purple Á¢¼Ó ¾ÈµÇ³×;;
<samjegal> ¾È³çÇϼ¼¿ä~~
<redbullfx> hello
<redbullfx> everzone
<redbullfx> everyone
<redbullfx> can anyone help me
<jpds> What's up?
<redbullfx> I would like to know if windows games run the same on linux?
<redbullfx> im researching into linux and want to start using it.
<redbullfx> im worried about the FPS in linux
<jpds> -> #ubuntu is your friend.
<Pici> redbullfx: Like jpds, #ubuntu is the official support channel  #ubuntu-irc is for IRC related issues, see /topic
<redbullfx> oh ok... sorry..thanks....
<redbullfx> have a good day guys..take care
<xnonix> se puede en español?
<xnonix> en #ubuntu-es, un tal torpedo, esta saliendo y entrando todo el rato, y llega un punto en el que molesta
<niko> xnonix: in english it's possible ?
<xnonix> niko: my english is bad
<xnonix> in #ubuntu-es is torpedo, he is exiting and joining all time
<niko> ok
<xnonix> niko: you see trpedo?
<niko> yes, thanks
<xnonix> :)
<niko> is #ubuntu-es op available
<jpds> niko: Hola.
<niko> hi
<niko> due to lack of ubuntu-es ops, i have to looks at it, lot of #supremos spam. and no access for freenode/staff
<Pici> and ubuntuirccouncil....
<RoAkSoAx> niko, I'm here now (one OP of #ubuntu-es)
<niko> i have nothing to tell, i'm not an op of #ubuntu-es
<niko> RoAkSoAx: happy to know that
<RoAkSoAx> niko, yes we have been receiving spam and flood from them for a while now
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-04
<jussi01> IRCC meeting Sunday 9th 0700 UTC! | Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda | Issues Wiki Page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal
<mac9416> Hello, there was a meeting scheduled in #ubuntu-locoteams that never happened. Can anyone tell me what went wrong?
<Mamarok> mac9416: meetings are usually held in #ubuntu-meetings
<mac9416> Mamarok, well, #ubuntu-locoteams says in its topic that it will be "here," and #ubuntu-meeting has been quiet.
<mac9416> Which tells me someone goofed
<Mamarok> hm, are you sure about the timestamp?
<mac9416> Yes, 17.00 UTC
<Mamarok> the meetings are always scheduled with UTC time
<mac9416> Yeah, I'm in -5, or Central
<mac9416> Several other people in there are puzzled.
<Sarvatt> hello! I just got approved for membership and am interested in getting a cloak whenever anyone has a moment. my launchpad profile: https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt
<niko> Sarvatt: please ask an ubuntu irc council member
<niko> you should find them on wiki i hope
<Sarvatt> ah the steps on the wiki said to join this channel and ask, I'm sorry for the noise and thanks for the help
<niko> Sarvatt: no noise, you're welcome
<niko> some of them are here
<niko> but i forget who :)
<jussi01> niko: elky and Pici ;)
<elky> jussi01, Pricey, nalioth please cloak Sarvatt and andrew_46
<nalioth> will do
<nalioth> enjoy your cloak, Sarvatt
<Sarvatt> thank you very much nalioth!
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-06
<niko> is it possible to take a look at floodbot source ?
<McPeter> niko, +1
<McPeter> niko, sur #u-es ?
<niko> oui
<niko> under bot attack
<McPeter> :\
<McPeter> niko, * erUSUL met un ban sur *!*@rps6505.ovh.net
<McPeter> _ovh_ …
<McPeter> pfuuu
<McPeter> mais ces … *abrutis* .. :(
<Mamarok> McPeter: watch your language, please and write in English, see Topic
<McPeter> Mamarok, yes yes sorry
<niko> Mamarok: you talk about :"The channel is multilingual" ?
<Mamarok> niko: no, the part that says: use Babelfish to translate
<Mamarok> or rather BabelBot
<niko> or ##translate ::)
<McPeter> :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc to: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | Support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions.
 * McPeter sifflote ♫♬♩♫♪ 
<Pici> This channel is supposed to be multilingual, so I've updated the topic appropriately.
<McPeter> sorry but my english is very poor … but i try :)
<niko> Pici: is FloodBot source code available somewhere ?
<Pici> niko: no, sorry.
<niko> :/
<niko> uBOTu-fr can't handle big bot attack :/
<niko> Pici: no way to have a looks on some part ? like about massive join etc
<Pici> niko: You would have to speak to LjL, he is the author of the floodbots.
<niko> ok thanks
<Pici> He hasn't opened the code so I cannot just let you see the bots as they are, I wish I could though.
<jussi01> Ok, just a reminder about the rescheduled IRCC meeting, please comment on the wiki proposal if you have an opinion but cannot be there.
<jussi01> IRCC meeting Sunday 9th 0700 UTC! | Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda | Issues Wiki Page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal
<niko> jussi01: can i add a comment about #ubuntu-es lack of founder ?
<jussi01> niko: let me get back to you on that. Im not certain whether that is Us or loco council who deals with that.
<Pici> niko: I assume we're talking about how little the current founder is available online?
<niko> Pici: and the lack of access ( like +f for ubuntu-es actually )
<niko> available ops of #ubuntu-es can't change access list, and manage the channel in a fine way.
<niko> and #ubuntu-es is often under bot attack, each day ..
<Pici> niko: Does the current founder have any role within the loco team itelf? besides just happening to be the founder?
<niko> erUSUL: have you an answer about that ?
<erUSUL> Pici: there is no loco team associated to the channel per se. is the channel for spanish help. people for many spanish speaking locos join the channel (like -ar -cl -ve -uy etc) becouse their chennels are two small
<erUSUL> Pici: it acts as the spain loco channel when needed. but to be fair the spain loco is not very active at the moment the webpage/forums is having a slow death...
<Pici> erUSUL: I thought it was the loco channel for Spain. I could be mistaken though.
<Pici> erUSUL: Okay. niko yes I think we should discuss it at the next IRCC meeting then.
<niko> thanks, because, i can't continue to manage the channel when there is not ops on it, i spend to much time to keep it clean via the bot, and bot excess flood is not good for other channel where he's in.
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-07
<niko> jpds: ping
<jpds> niko: Pong.
<niko> i query you
<pmatulis> what is the policy regarding users who keep asking irrelvent questions (off-topic) in a channel?  can people lodge a complaint?
<jussi01> pmatulis: which channel?
<pmatulis> jussi01: in #ubuntu-server i've asked for an openoffice questioner to go to #ubuntu or #openoffice but he's ignoring me
<jussi01> pmatulis: Ill take a look. However, usually you need to grab the ops of said channel.
<pmatulis> jussi01: ok
<nalioth> pmatulis: if the channel ops can't help you, #ubuntu-ops is the place to ask for help
<pmatulis> nalioth: ok
<A4Tech> bazhang or anybody
<A4Tech> Tenebrus!n=dfssssss@95-30-32-196.broadband.corbina.ru
<Pici> A4Tech: Whats the issue?
<A4Tech> Pici Yes there was one person, all was not calm down.
<niko> A4Tech: did you remember your request ?
<niko> long time ago
<A4Tech> Already set a lot of bans. Now normally.
<Pici> A4Tech: I would revise the ban to: *!*@95-30-32-196.broadband.corbina.ru
<A4Tech> Pici And I still do? we ban list, a small, but the man knows about such things as a group (nick) and change the realname
<A4Tech> You've recently asked us to set the channel +L, it would be much easier.
<niko> corbina.ru provide dynamic ip ?
<A4Tech> yes
<Pici> A4Tech: As long as he does not change the address that he is connecting from it shouldn't be an issue.
<niko> A4Tech: you have already issue about hosting your bot ?
<Pici> I did a whowas on one of the nicks that the person was using and all of them were from that host.
<A4Tech> niko yes
<niko> how much times each day you have it runs ?
<A4Tech> em
<A4Tech> (21:04:14) ubuntuhelp: I have been running for 2 weeks, 2 days, 1 hour, 30 minutes, and 58 seconds.
<niko> ah good
<A4Tech> 24/7 :)
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-08
<Tenebrus> hello
<Tenebrus> whom can i talk with about #ubuntu-ru operators?
<niko> tell here
<Pricey> Tenebrus: You can find them on /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-ru list
<niko> i think he wants to talk about ru operators, but not sure
<Pricey> The person with +F will be the best then.
<Tenebrus> Yes, ru exactly
<bazhang> Tenebrus, hi
<bazhang> Tenebrus, you had a question for/about #ubuntu-ru ?
<bazhang> Tenebrus, did you wish to discuss #ubuntu-ru ?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-08-09
<A4Tech> mm?
<bazhang> A4Tech, hi
<A4Tech> hello
<bazhang> Tenebrus> whom can i talk with about #ubuntu-ru operators?
<bazhang> I responded but he never answered me
<A4Tech> Tenebrus is sh%t
<bazhang> A4Tech, this was the guy ban-dodging like 10 times the other day?
<A4Tech> I never unban Tenebrus
<bazhang> well if he ever responds to me, I will chat with him.
<A4Tech> I do not know what he did today, but the last time he had enough problems, I delivered
<bazhang> A4Tech, okay, just wanted to let you know I will chat with him ( Tenebrus ) if he ever responds here
<A4Tech> bazhang Give that he has no chance in the channel #ubuntu-ru
<niko> hi there
<A4Tech> niko hi
<bazhang> hi
<niko> what's up ?
<bazhang> niko, congrats on being made freenode staff :)
<niko> thanks :)
<A4Tech> o, good
<bazhang> niko, just discussing Tenebrus ' case (ban-dodging multiple times) from #ubuntu-ru
<niko> ban reason is ?
<bazhang> he came here to discuss it, and has yet to respond to my multiple pings
<A4Tech> niko: Math, insults. Threats to Private
<niko> ok
<A4Tech> Math == ... bad words
<niko> have you always issue with ban list length ?
<A4Tech> mmm... yes.
<niko> did you try use of akick list on cleanup ban list ?
<A4Tech> niko akick This in my opinion not convenient.
<niko> why ?
<niko> we have the same issue on #ubuntu-fr for a long time
<niko> after we use bot temp ban and akick list, all come fine
<A4Tech> In Russia, these things we call - "spike"
<niko> ah like mass attack ?
<A4Tech> ?
<niko> you tell spike, it's like a big attack under your channel ?
<A4Tech> niko: http://www.armed.ru/images/IMPORT_med/kolaski/crutchwood.jpg (spike) This means a thing, or the possibility that partially solves the problem, but not her.
<niko> A4Tech: ok
<A4Tech> And this I do not like it, better let alone be it.
<niko> you have only 60~ guy on your channel
<niko> do you really needs more than 50 ban ?
<A4Tech> yes, and ~80 needs ban
<A4Tech> ~10 Use proxy
<A4Tech> and etc
<A4Tech> tor..
<A4Tech> Forced to block the whole subnet
<niko> you have +R
<A4Tech> yes...
<A4Tech> As practice showed, and it does not help
<niko> and +r ?
<A4Tech> I would not apply to you once again. If this is really not needed.
<A4Tech> (04:29:37) mode for #ubuntu-ru: +stncR
<A4Tech> While these are all at your discretion, you'll want to know. I do not want to annoy you, too
<niko> i will stay a moment on u-ru
<niko> just to have an idea of your problem
<A4Tech> ok
<A4Tech> But keep in mind, it is not every day, such a problem. But sometimes as a bulk - the horror.
<bazhang> niko, you read Russian?
<niko> no
<bazhang> aha
<A4Tech> What are those ~20 bots to send lyrics to channel and perepodklyuchalis proxy
<A4Tech> (A bit of history)
<A4Tech> perepodklyuchalis == reconnect
<jussi01> Remider Everyone! IRCC meeting in ~50mins in #ubuntu-meeting! | Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda | Issues Wiki Page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcCouncil/IRCteamproposal
<niko> jussi01: i just finish read log of -meeting, finaly no question about #ubuntu-es ?
<jussi01> niko: nobody put anything on the agenda...
<niko> 2009/08/06 15:21:49 <*Pici> erUSUL: Okay. niko yes I think we should discuss it at the next IRCC meeting then.
<Pricey> niko: What is this?
<niko> about the u-es founder issue
<elky> niko, what is the loco council's stance on it?
<niko> u-es is not affliated with the es loco i think
<niko> but you should wait for erUSUL to have a true answer
<jpds> It isn't.
<DJones> Ping popey Seeker` Daviey
<popey> DJones: wassup?
<DJones> popey: Possible ban evader in -uk username xsdfgh
<DJones> the ip address looks very similar to one on the bans list, wondered if it was the samual-afk etc renamed
<jMyles> Is this a channel about ubuntu-irc?  Or the channel strictly to report issues?  Or is that #ubuntu-ops?
<popey> it is/was
<popey> @djones
<DJones> thought it looked suspicious
<DJones> jMyles: Its more for discussing channel issues/problems for the loco teams
<popey> basically all non-core channels
<jMyles> Is there a different place where Ubuntu's IRC presence is discussed / brainstormed?
<jpds> jMyles: Not that I know of, except for maybe the ubuntu-irc mailing list.
<jMyles> jpds: Thanks.  I've been meaning to join that anyway.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-09
<lfaraone> I currently have an Ubuntu IRC cloak. I recently became a Debian developer, and am also a MOTU. If I were to also talk to the Debian Freenode Group Contact, could I have a cloak "debian+ubuntu/developer/lfaraone"?
<rww> lfaraone: 1) ubuntu only does ubuntu/member cloaks, there aren't separate ubuntu/developer ones. 2) cloaks are combined like this: cloak1a/cloak1b/cloak2a.cloak2b.accountname
<maco> so ubuntu/debian/member.developer.lfaraone ?
<rww> no, the other way :(
<rww> ubuntu/member/freenode.staff.nhandlr, for example :)
<maco> ubuntu/member/debian.developer.lfaraone?
<lfaraone> maco: looks good to me :)
<rww> there's also the slight issue that I've never seen anyone with a debian cloak, so iono if they even have them
<lfaraone> rww: they do, see http://www.debian.org/doc/developers-reference/resources.html#irc-channels
<lfaraone> rww: should I email jorge ccing ??? asking for such a combination cloak?
<rww> lfaraone: for the Ubuntu side of things, it'd be irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com, and that looks like a good plan. I don't know whether the Ubuntu GCs need to ACK it, but it can't hurt
<lfaraone> rww: do i need to be subscribed to post to that list?
<rww> lfaraone: nope
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-10
<Cakester> hello
<rww> hello
<Cakester> my ban from ubuntu-women should also be in question
<Cakester> it has been 72 hours
<Cakester> i signed the code of conduct
<Cakester> today
<Cakester> if you need a link to it i can find it
<rww> Cakester: are you still banned from #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Cakester> yes i think so
<Cakester> the ubuntu-ops people are away or something
<Cakester> do you need my PGP
<Cakester> i have fingerprint and key type/id codes
<rww> Cakester: I'd prefer that you deal with your bans in those channels before coming back to #ubuntu-women. I'd rather rely on a demonstrated change in behavior for unbanning, and I can't do that if you're still banned in those channels.
<Cakester> bummer
<rww> Upon reviewing the namespace logs, I note that such a change in behavior would involve acting better than you have in #ubuntu-bugs and #ubuntu-ops recently
<BruceMa> Hello, I am Chinese guy.
<bazhang> BruceMa, hi
<BruceMa> Hi bazhang
<BruceMa> Are you Chinese ? bazhang
<bazhang>   /join #ubuntu-offtopic please BruceMa
<fujisan> hi
<fujisan> i was wondering why i am banned from ubuntu-uk?
<ikonia> hi fujisan it appears your username has been banned from #ubuntu-uk
<popey> trolling / inappropriate behaviour
<fujisan> oh ok can you please tell me the date it was issued?
<popey> two months ago
<fujisan> that must have been a while ago
<fujisan> 2 months?
<fujisan> thats not possible
<fujisan> hmz ok
<ikonia> approx 80 days ago
<ikonia> sorry, just had to work that out
<fujisan> i just wanted to congratulate all UK-people with Inception you must be proud of Christopher Nolan :-) thanks and goodbye
<ikonia> another stupid troll comment
<ikonia> and another new address for me to be aware of for fujisan
<ikonia> @mark #ubuntu-irc fujisan another new ip for the log of fujisans records
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<linfestival> how can i tell ubottu to join my room?
<linfestival> any body?
<highvoltage> linfestival: you have to ask a bot admin
<linfestival> highvoltage: where can i find one ? :D
<highvoltage> linfestival: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots suggests that you could ask jussi
<linfestival> highvoltage: tnx
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-11
<IdleOne> any #ubuntu-es op active?
<dvinchi> hi
<dvinchi> me podrian kitar el ban de ubuntu-es??
<dvinchi> please
<dvinchi> no hay nadie??
<IdleOne> dvinchi: paciencia :)
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-se, virtuald said: ubot2: kaka is ger dig en jättestor kanelkaka
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-12
<Kangarooo> hello in #xubunut bot doesnt respond to bug 611869
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611869 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "doesnt replies to bug bugnummber in #xubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611869
<Kangarooo> like it does it here
<charlie-tca> You are correct. You have reported this already here, too.
<Kangarooo> and it still not fixed. no one from irc team has replied to bug and hasnt fixed. its just an irc script..
<Kangarooo> script works as we see here so bot has some limitation in script for executing response in #xubuntu .. maybe by accident. thats all i can think of what could be wrong to that bot
<Pici> Kangarooo: The bot doesn't reply in #ubuntu or #kubuntu either.  Is there a reason why it should reply in #xubuntu?
<Pici> rather, it doesn't reply to bugs in #k or #u
<Kangarooo> yes its easyr to post short version just bug and nr not whole link in irc text line. so it will be removed? bot isnt needed?
<Kangarooo> Pici: so it should reply in all ubuntu channels as it was in past
<Pici> How often are bug #s posted there?
<Pici> Kangarooo: When was the last time that it replied in #xubuntu to bugs? I don't recall us doing that in any of the main support channels
<Kangarooo> why u ask? if giving some exact nr will change something?
<jpds> Yes.
<Kangarooo> is a reason if only 20 bug # are there a day a reason to remove it from channel? its written that that bug needs to be in that channel and work there
<charlie-tca> I don't think we ever had 20 bug numbers a day in #xubuntu
<Kangarooo> yes now i cheched it looks like 0-2 but sometimes max 5 (only one day as now checking only few irc logs) Pici
<Kangarooo> why then isnt bug respone working in xubuntu and as now i get info also in ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<Pici> Kangarooo: The bug parsing isn't enabled in #ubuntu or #kubuntu either.
<jpds> Kangarooo: The bot doesn't reply to bug commands in #ubuntu or #kubuntu
<Kangarooo> but why? is irc script crashed or it specially removed?
<jpds> Kangarooo: It's removed as they are user channels.
<Kangarooo> ok problem is that there should be 2 bots ubottu for bug responses and ubuntulog for logging. log bot isnt there ubottu doesnt work
<Kangarooo> *log bot is there..
<nhandler> Kangarooo: ubottu does more than just display links to bugs
<Kangarooo> facts its giving. and bug responses.. something more also?
<Pici> Kangarooo: ban tracking.
<Kangarooo> all exept responses to LP bug nr work. why then bug responses doesnt work? why it was working in past?
<Kangarooo> what has changed?
<jpds> Kangarooo: Because they were turned off in the support channels
<Kangarooo> yes cool. but why?
<Kangarooo> what has changed to be turned them off?
<Kangarooo> is it bad that it helps giving bug description?
<Kangarooo> its taking too much LP traffic?
<Pici> Kangarooo: It takes more bot processing power.
<Kangarooo> so 0-2 bugs a day in #xubuntu takes some processing power but not a lot. also ubottu is already sitting in xubuntu and kubuntu and ubuntu . if ubuntu consumes a lot then kick bot out and put new bot to log. but for xubuntu i cant image how can be taken processing power of comp on witch bot is running.
<Pici> Kangarooo: It needs to inspect every line of traffic for a bug# or url.  None of the other bot plugins need to do that.
<Kangarooo> bot already sits in thouse channels and reads and logs all. that should take a lot but making 2 less bug nr responses is not big help to cool script comp
<Pici> Kangarooo: ubottu doesn't log.
<bazhang> it works with /msg ubottu here
<k1l> Kangarooo: maybe it logs already, but it needs processing power to read and handle the logs for the bug ids. that is the problem
<Kangarooo> im sure theres channel witch posts more bug nr then in xubuntu
<Kangarooo> example #ubuntu-bugs
<Kangarooo> :)
<bazhang> Kangarooo, /msg ubottu it works fine
<Pici> Kangarooo: We actually have a different bot in #ubuntu-bugs to deal with bug parsing.
<Kangarooo> how much removing bug nr responses from xubuntu helped save processing power?
<Kangarooo> bazhang: /msg ubottu bug 1 ? doesnt save time as just bug 1 did
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<k1l> Kangarooo: its removed for all channels. why are you taking this so personally?
<bazhang> Kangarooo, I always keep a /msg open with ubottu
<Kangarooo> btw bazhang i got different response from /msg ubottu bug 1 then in this chan. and opening /msg with ubottu isnt replacing as it was in past - posting in channel gives response in channel. msg ubottu gives back private. still processing power is used and since only private is procesed power result given then return of investment is very low on saving time
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<bazhang> Kangarooo, I doubt it will be activated in support channels. too much noise for one.
<Kangarooo> why u doubt? all info is already writen. takes procesing but in private ubbotu can process and takes same processing power but less ppl get time saved.. they need to still open link to see if they know about bug reported programm or not..
<bazhang> Kangarooo, it wont happen.
<Kangarooo> if everyone who is in channel get bug nr then if all now will write /msg ubottu bug nr then really more processing power will be taken.
<Kangarooo> also removing from ubuntu bug nr respones already a lot processing power is saved. is needed a new server for bot?
<Kangarooo> btw ubottu doesnt replies in prive for bug bugnr
<Pici> It does for me.
<bazhang> same
<Pici> Kangarooo: I'll bring it up during the next IRCC meeting, but I doubt that any action will be taken.
<Kangarooo> no in private it doesnt work is its bad replacement. try bug 611869   or bug 2 ion private. bug 1 is like factoin maybe set couse it gives wrong info
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 611869 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "doesnt replies to bug bugnummber in #xubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611869
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: 2 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/2)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<Pici> bug 1 is a factoid.
<Kangarooo> so its bad replacement
<Pici> Kangarooo: Its possible that its working for us because we're operators.
<Kangarooo> so even replacement doesnt work.
<Kangarooo> and also replacemnt will still take processing power.
<charlie-tca> Of course, there is always the idea that we don't actually need this in #xubuntu, too
<Kangarooo> yes but now is bigger problems- processing power consumption.
<charlie-tca> That is not our problem. It just is not needed
<Kangarooo> since that is saved by removing bug nr help in ubuntu still it should be working in xubuntu
<Pici> Kangarooo: I've added it to the IRCC meeting agenda, if you can attend that would be great, otherwise I'll just bring it up for discussion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<Kangarooo> in witch channel will be meeting in that wiki isnt writen. in #ubuntu-meeting ?
<Pici> Kangarooo: Yes.
<vish> Kangarooo: salem :D
 * vish hides
<Kangarooo> vish: whats salem?
<vish> Kangarooo: "witch channel" ;)
<Kangarooo> 8/ ?in witch language?
<Kangarooo> about what channel u ask? where meeting will be or where bot doesnt work?
<vish> Kangarooo: hmm, nevermind,  i thought that was a typo in your previous question :)
<Kangarooo> bot doesnt work in #xubuntu and #kubuntu and #ubuntu and meeting will be in #ubuntu-meeting
<vish> Kangarooo: yes the meeting will be held in #ubuntu-meeting
<Kangarooo> yes thats correct
<Zic> hi, I am one of #ubuntu-fr* channel administrator contact and we want to drop #ubuntu-fr-geeks (our old #ubuntu-fr-ops) but I cannot get a contact with the actual +F
<Zic> (who was in the past also a contact-admin of our team)
<nhandler> jussi, tsimpson, Pici, topyli:  ^^^ (racoon97, the founder was last seen 24 weeks ago)
<Pici> Zic: You just want the channel dropped, or would you like control?
<Zic> Pici: just drop it, we were not planning to use it in the futur
<Pici> nhandler: Could you please drop that channel?
<nhandler> Pici: Yep, one second
<Zic> s/futur/future/
<nhandler> Zic: It has been dropped
<Zic> nhandler: thank you ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-13
<Tm_T> !away > easter_egg|off
<ubottu> easter_egg|off, please see my private message
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-14
<AndreNoel> Hi! Who can help me about irc cloaks?
<AndreNoel> I want to set up my cloak
<Tm_T> AndreNoel: are you ubuntu member?
<AndreNoel> yes
<AndreNoel> https://launchpad.net/~andrenoel
<rww> Pici, topyli, jussi: cloak request by AndreNoel ^^^
<AndreNoel> tks
<Tm_T> (:)
<AndreNoel> hi topyli, how do I get my cloak as ubuntu member?
<erUSUL> !nicksetup
<ubottu> To setup your nick so that you can be given a cloak, please follow the instructions here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<erUSUL> AndreNoel: post a link to your launchpad page.
<guntbert> AndreNoel: 2) post a link to your page on launchpad
<AndreNoel> https://launchpad.net/~andrenoel
<erUSUL> AndreNoel: now you will have to wait for the usual supects to notice
<erUSUL> Pici: nhandler jussi ^
<nhandler> erUSUL: I'm not a GC
<erUSUL> my bad sorry. i thought any council memeber could aprove the cloak
<nhandler> erUSUL: We decided that to avoid any possible conflict of interest not to have freenode staff members serving on the council be GCs
<erUSUL> ok; thnaks for the info
<AndreNoel> ok, thanks
<erUSUL> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<io> Is this the right channel to suggest a change to a ubottu factoid?
<Tm_T> this works too, what is it?
<io> The factoid "!tor-gpg" should be changed to "!tor-sasl", and also the topic in #ubuntu-proxy-users updated.
<Tm_T> !tor-gpg
<ubottu> You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<Tm_T> !tor-sasl is <alias> tor-gpg
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Tm_T
<Tm_T> !tor-sasl
<Tm_T> hmmmh
<Tm_T> !tor-gpg
<ubottu> You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<rww> that factoid's technically incorrect, anyway. It's not "#ubuntu and other channels" blocking TOR, it's freenode (who blocks it when it doesn't go through their hidden service)
 * rww assumes it was accurate at some point, though :)
<Tm_T> feel free to fix it
<io> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> You can use tor and still access #ubuntu and other channels that have tor blocked.  How? Read http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor to find out how to bypass all the tor hassles on freenode.
<io> Tm_T: Thank you.
#ubuntu-irc 2010-08-15
<Tm_T> np, apparently I or someone did it right (:)
<rww> !no, tor-gpg is <reply> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<Tm_T> rww: done
<Tm_T> thanks
<nhandler> rww, Tm_T: FYI, regular tor is occassionally allowed on freenode. We are just sometimes forced to block it to prevent abuse
<rww> nhandler: ah. Apparently, this is less often than I've ever tested it; I've never had regular tor work :\
<rww> (since the switch to SASL stuff, that is)
<io> nhandler: I thought since the switch to ircd-seven, all Tor connections had to be done using SASL?
<io> nhandler: http://blog.freenode.net/2010/01/connecting-to-freenode-using-tor-sasl/.
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-bugs, micahg said: !language is the correct factoid....
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-08
<Unit193> ubot4: torrents-#kubuntu
<ubot4> Kubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) torrents can be obtained at (CD) http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/karmic/ or (DVD) http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/9.10/releases/
<Unit193> ubot4: ubuntu+1
<ubot4> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Unit193> Not quite right :/
<Unit193> That also will mess with PackageInfo
<elky> !no Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04. It is an LTS release and EOLs in April 2013 for Desktop and April 2015 for Server. More details available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseManifest
<ubottu> I'll remember that elky
<elky> !lucid lynx
<ubottu> lucid lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04. It is an LTS release and EOLs in April 2013 for Desktop and April 2015 for Server. More details available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseManifest
<elky> Unit193, that better?
<elky> wait what did i just do
<elky> Bah.
<elky> ubot2, ubuntu+1
<ubot2> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Unit193> elky: It uses $curStable
<elky> ah
<Unit193> $curDevelNum is +1 case
<lubotu1> In #ubuntu-irc, Unit193 said: $curDevelNum is +1 case
<Unit193> in is what I wanted to say >_<
<elky> Unit193, thing is, if i ask the bot in PM, it tells me ocelot
<Unit193> elky: You going for ubot4 ?
<Unit193> ubot4: ubuntu+1
<ubot4> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<rww> !+ubuntu+1
<ubottu> <reply> $curDevelLong is the codename for Ubuntu $curDevelNum - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<rww> ubot4: +ubuntu+1
<rww> ubot4: !+ubuntu+1
<rww> hate.
<Unit193> ubot4: config supybot.plugins.Encyclopedia.curStableLong
<ubot4> Unit193: Karmic Koala
<ubot4> Unit193: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> there we go, was just looking for that
<rww> ubot2: ubuntu+1
<ubot2> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<rww> ubot5: ubuntu+1
<ubot5> Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<rww> jpds: Please fix the Ubuntu version variables on ubot4 and ubot2. Thanks :)
<jpds> Again?
<rww> apparently!
<Unit193> ubot4: config supybot.plugins.PackageInfo.defaultRelease
<ubot4> Unit193: Global: maverick; #ubuntu-irc: maverick
<ubot4> Unit193: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpds> Now set to natty.
<rww> what about the ten thousand other version variables?
<jpds> Those are for the birds.
<lubotu2> In lubotu2, tusooa said: !lubotu2 is bar
<RammRod> One of your ops banned me for some reason
<Unit193> !ban
<ubottu> If you have been banned it is probably because you have not gone along with what is acceptable !behaviour. If you're not sure what acceptable !behaviour is please see !Etiquette and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines - If you think the ban was a mistake, please join #ubuntu-ops
<Unit193> What were you doing at the time?
<AlanBell> yeah, it was me that banned you
<RammRod> Talking about a hacker conference in London
<AlanBell> no, you were not
<RammRod> Yes I was
<RammRod> What was I talking about then?
<AlanBell> you joined to wind people up about the current situation in London
<AlanBell> I don't feel like letting you do that
<RammRod> What current situation?
<RammRod> There's a hackers conference which I'm particularly interested in
<Myrtti> what is this conference that you claim is on TV
<Myrtti> hm?
<RammRod> Hackney Hacker Con
<Myrtti> despite your beliefs, we weren't born yesterday
<Unit193> Myrtti: (You don't seem to be in offtopic) Seems you stole my part msg :P
<charlie-tca> I guess that was not the expected answer
<Myrtti> Unit193: I am tho
<Myrtti> charlie-tca: it seems to be the common belief among trolls and other troublemakers that IRC channel operators are stupid
<Myrtti> charlie-tca: so I called his bluff
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<charlie-tca> it worked
<k1l> Myrtti: :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-09
<Guest93855> Hello, I'm having a problem with sending to #ubuntu
<tomtiger11> can i have ubnotu on #official-windows-magazine
<tomtiger11> and #visual-basic-chat
<tomtiger11> hello?
<Myrtti> you can run your own instance of the bot
<tomtiger11> well, i cant have one of my pc running 24/7
<Myrtti> then ask if someone else can
<tomtiger11> i turn them off in the morning for 1-2 hours for maintenance
<tomtiger11> then overnight there off
<tomtiger11> well, i could try if i coulsd have a copy of ubottu
<Myrtti> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu-irc's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tomtiger11> no, if i could have something that would synk with mirc
<Myrtti> er what
<tomtiger11> well my bot client is mirc, so i need a file that i can copy and paste into mirc
<Myrtti> well then you are out of luck
<Myrtti> our bots are mainly supybots, specific bot programmes, not irc clients that have been loaded with scripts
<tomtiger11> !ubnotu2
<tomtiger11> ?
<ikonia> tomtiger11: these aren't really Ubuntu issues, so it's not something we can help you with
<tomtiger11> i was told to come here to get ubottu on my channel
<Myrtti> well I've pointed you to information on how you can get the code for the bots so you can run one of your own
<Myrtti> there isn't much more we can do for you
<tomtiger11> well is one like this ok?
<tomtiger11> _!hello
<ubottu2> hi
<Myrtti> your channels have no connection whatsoever to Ubuntu, so we will not host one for you.
<Myrtti> we would prefer that you would name your bot differently though to prevent misunderstandings
<tomtiger11> thats not what the ubottu site says
<tomtiger11> Myrtti: its just an example
<ikonia> tomtiger11: stop messing around
<ikonia> tomtiger11: you've been playing with the bot in ##club-ubuntu - so you know how it works,
<ikonia> tomtiger11: Ubuntu will NOT host a bot for you in non ubuntu channels
<ikonia> tomtiger11: that is the end of the dicussion
<tomtiger11> ikonia: ok, ok ,ok, do all of you have access to ubnottu and ubottu?
<Myrtti> why?
<tomtiger11> Myrtti: just wondering
<Myrtti> depending on the definitions of "access".
<ikonia> tomtiger11: no, ubuntu is nothing to do with ubnottu talk to the operators in ##club-ubuntu
<tomtiger11> ok, bye and good riddens
<ikonia> excellent, clearly a good attitude
<Tm_Tr> eh
<nhandler> 78
<ppq> ÷(13/7)
<Pici> Oh darn, that reminds me that I missed Pi approximation day this year.
<ppq> march 14th 1:59?
<Pici> No, that would be Pi Day.
<Pici> Pi Approximation Day is 22/7
<ppq> or july 22nd?
<ppq> ah
<itilious> may I appeal a ban here?
<itilious> i was banned for something I think may be able to be fixed if the situation is heard, please help who can, ty
<Pici> itilious: it depends what channel your ban was on.
<itilious> #ubuntu
<itilious> i had left my computer unlocked for a moment and my little brat cousin got on and was saying quite stupid things which ended in a ban
<Pici> itilious: Then you need to ask in #ubuntu-ops, #ubuntu-irc is just for the rest of the Ubuntu universe of channels.
<itilious> i see, ty Pici :)
<Pici> np
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-10
<AlanBell> o/ jussi
<AlanBell> can someone give meetingology a bot mask please
<Unit193> jus|si, el|ky, tsim|pson, and topy|li are all the ones to ping :P
<rww> so why aren't you pinging them :P
<rww> jussi, elky, tsimpson, topyli: ^^^
<rww> although...
<rww> AlanBell: it needs a nickserv account and needs to identify with nickserv to get a cloak
<Unit193> rww: Do I have permission to mass ping? :P
<AlanBell> rww: ok, how do I do that?
<AlanBell> do I have to turn it off and log in as that nick with a normal client?
<rww> AlanBell: probably that's the easiest way, unless you can send arbitrary PMs through the bot
<AlanBell> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rww> and then to have the bot identify in the future, I assume supybot has a configuration setting for server password, you can put ":meetingology put the password here"
<Unit193> Something like supybot.networks.freenode.password
<AlanBell> ok, think it is registered now
<Unit193> It in
<Unit193> is
<rww> topyli: PINGLES
<topyli> oh, we've noticed, just forgot to say so :)
<rww> the all seeing eye arr see see :(
<Pici> hoho
<AlanBell> meetingology is now running on the ubottu.com server and is a bit more "production" than it was
<AlanBell> mootbot has gone into retirement
<Pici> Did it get a nice pension?
<topyli> any staff awake? can we get meetingology a ubuntu/bot cloak please? niko perhaps?
<niko> done
<topyli> thanks a lot niko
<AlanBell> awesome, thanks all
<topyli> ah, already documented on the wiki. nice
<m4v> why in god heavens you need more than one Pi day
<rww> because some people are not aware of the One True Timestamp Format
<Pici> rww: seconds since the epoc?
<Pici> h
<rww> Pici: ISO 8601
<Pici> I'm guessing thats YYYY/MM/DD ?
<rww> no, YYYY-MM-DD or YYYYMMDD
<Pici> Close enough
<rww> no, / is a reserved character in filesystems :P
<topyli> not dos though! there it's reserved for arguments :)
<topyli> what a brilliant mind that must have been
<rww> how does DOS's command interpreter do character escaping in filenames, since \ is used for directory deliniation?
<rww> knowing DOS and FAT, answer is probably "it doesn't"
<topyli> no idea
<topyli> "it doesn't" sounds plausible, it's pretty strict about filenames to begin with
<genii-around> I remember it used to put something like: filena^1.com  if the filename was longer than 8 characters but you did a "dir" on it
<topyli> filena~1.txt
<topyli> well, "filename.txt" is legal, but whatever :)
<genii-around> Ah, tilde yes
<rww> well, that's what files created on a program with LFN support and viewed by one without LFN support did
<rww> since LFN (sorry, Long File Name) support was basically implemented by keeping the existing 8.3 limitation and adding hidden directory entries containing LFNs
<topyli> i think it arrived aroun dos 6
<rww> (and old stuff would see the 8.3 fnordi~1.txt type names and ignore the hidden entries)
<topyli> or maybe as late as win95, whatever the dos version there was. i forget
<rww> NT 3.5, Win95, MS-DOS 7
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-11
<ud> hiii
<Unit193> Howdy, what's up?
<ud> please let me know how to boot ubuntu in cli mode by default?
<ud> the is runlevel 3 in rhel or fedora
<Unit193> Well, since it's a support question, you may want to ask in #ubuntu (The support channel :P )
<Unit193> I don't know offhand
<ud> ok thanks dude
<tsimpson> jpds: can you see what's going on with ubot2 not liking !info? (though @info works)
<tsimpson> seems to work with ubot4, just not ubot2
#ubuntu-irc 2011-08-14
<Unit193> Maybe the wrong place, but shouldn't #kubuntu+1 be dropped? ChanServ is parked there and topic is for Gutsy :P
<jussi> Unit193: [14-Aug-11 11:12:18] [ChanServ] Mode lock  : +imntf #ubuntu+1
<jussi> Means that it forwards to #ubuntu+1
<Myrtti> do I remember darkstar from somewhere...
<Myrtti> popey: ^
<popey> i dont
<popey> Myrtti: ^
<Myrtti> my spidersense started tickling with the "gnome vs kde" opening line
<popey> heh
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-06
<yaffs> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<yaffs> !ops
<gopu> Hi
<gopu> Hi geeks i need your help
<gopu> How to backup my packages and OS so that i can use it further
<holstein> gopu: i would try #ubuntu , or #ubuntu-beginners
<gopu> Thanks
<Myrtti> and still I'm not convinced #ubuntu-beginners is the place to direct people to
<JoseeAntonioR> guys, any of you can load the Nickcapture module in the ubots and lubots so they keep their nick if they ping timeout or netsplit?
<holstein> Myrtti: yeah.. i was assuming though, and im in that channel... i was assuming a slightly more advanced question than what #ubuntu might normally field
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-10
<Unit193> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 6.06, 8.04 and 10.04)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-11
<JoseeAntonioR> ubottu: no !lfs is <reply>LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<IdleOne> no !lfs is <reply>LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<IdleOne> no lfs is <reply>LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 8.04 (server), 10.04 and 12.04)
<Unit193> Need the bang.
<Unit193> Or nick prefix.
<IdleOne> thank you Unit193 :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-08-12
<nothingspecial> Is there anyone around that would be kind enough to provide lisati with a ubuntu members cloak https://launchpad.net/~lisati
<IdleOne> nothingspecial: lisati You will have to wait for someone from the IRCC to show up.
<IdleOne> AlanBell, Pici, Tm_T, funkyHat, topyli  ^
<nothingspecial> no probs, nice interview btw IdleOne :D
<IdleOne> Thank you.
<lisati> Hiya
<AlanBell> morning
<nothingspecial> morning AlanBell , hang on I'll get lisati back here
<AlanBell> on phone keyboard at the moment, will check stuff in a bit
<yaffs> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Fuchs> yaffs: drop it.
<yaffs> make me
<yaffs> ban me
<yaffs> !staff
<ubottu> Hey Christel, Corey, Dave2, Fuchs, Gary, Martinp23, Myrtti, Pricey, VorTechS, jayne, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<yaffs> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<yaffs> !ops
<yaffs> yay
<k1l> seems like its never gonna get boring for him
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-06
<dolphin-man> tomorrow i have to go to work
<dolphin-man> im so afraid
<dolphin-man> i always count down the hours until i can go home
<dolphin-man> i want nothing more than just to stay home
<dolphin-man> after the long weekend i feel truly at peace
<dolphin-man> but i feel the harbinger of something horrible to come
<dolphin-man> i am not afraid of my work
<dolphin-man> its not too bad
<dolphin-man> but the employees are horrible
<dolphin-man> mean, spiteful people
<dolphin-man> who say awful things about you behind your back
<dolphin-man> and insul you when you have headphones on
<dolphin-man> why are they so cruel and aggressive
<dolphin-man> maybe im imagining things?
<dolphin-man> pereceiving insults or slights where none exist?
<dolphin-man> bu i know better
<dolphin-man> ...
<jose> dolphin-man: this is not the right channel.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-07
<dolphin-man> hello
<dolphin-man> do you guys know of any general chat channels
<dolphin-man> I am quieted from #defocus
<dolphin-man> I remember there was a Ubuntu general chat channel
<dolphin-man> hello
<dolphin-man> anyone thereeee
<holstein> dolphin-man: let me get the freenode list
<holstein> dolphin-man: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist for example
<holstein> http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<Tm_T> interesting, #f is nearing #u in namecount
<pleia2> having some trouble accessing log files on ubottu.com
<pleia2> ie http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting/2013/ubuntu-meeting.2013-08-01-17.00.html
<pleia2> anyone know who runs this?
<Unit193> tsimpson may be the person to ping.
<IdleOne> AlanBell: ^
<tsimpson> fixed
<IdleOne> yay!
<IdleOne> working from here
<pleia2> tsimpson: hooray, thank you!
<jose> ubot2`: no !lococouncil is <reply>The Loco Council is czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, costales and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubot2`> In #ubuntu-irc, jose said: ubot2`: no !lococouncil is <reply>The Loco Council is czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, costales and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> ubot2`: no !lococouncil is <reply>The Loco Council is czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, costales and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubot2`> In #ubuntu-irc, IdleOne said: ubot2`: no !lococouncil is <reply>The Loco Council is czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, costales and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> I think jpds is going to have to edit that one
<jose> as long as it's edited, it's all good :)
<Unit193> ubot2`: mir
<ubot2`> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<Unit193> Huh, maybe it does sync...
<jose> ubottu: !lococouncil
<ubottu> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<jose> ubot2`: !lococouncil
<ubot2`> The Loco Council is huats, czajkowski, itnet7, SergioMeneses, coolbhavi, and effiejayx - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Unit193> ubot2`: info foober
<ubot2`> 'maverick' is not a valid distribution:
<jose> ubot2`: nick ubot2
<ubot2`> jose: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<ubot2`> Factoid 'nick ubot2' not found
<jose> :(
<tsimpson> send edits via ubottu, the other bots sync from that
<jose> oh, will do now then
<tsimpson> ^ updated (and avoided mass ping)
<tsimpson> :)
<jose> thanks, tsimpson! (even though none of them's here :) )
<tsimpson> I'm not sure how long ubot2` takes to sync, but probably not that long
<IdleOne> my gues is tops 15 minutes
<IdleOne> guess
<Unit193> Based on the scripts someone wrote, 1 hour.  I suppose I should change the cronjob for mine to be more often than an hour.
<ph1x3r> Is there anyone online to assist in getting a cloak?
<jose> ph1x3r: what's your Launchpad profile link?
<ph1x3r> https://launchpad.net/~ph1x3r
<jose> ph1x3r: to get an ubuntu member cloak, you need to be an ubuntu member. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<jose> ph1x3r: you can still get an unaffiliated cloak, but you need to ask on #freenode
<ph1x3r> Hmm. I have been active in the FL loco and the DC loco at various times.
<jose> ph1x3r: that does not mean you're an ubuntu member, you have to apply for that as stated on the link I sent to you
<ph1x3r> OK.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-08
<phillw> AlanBell: please meet krismaguire the TL of lubuntu comms team
<AlanBell> hi krismaguire
<krismaguire> Good morning AlanBell :)
<phillw> to repeat what was very briefly discussed:
<phillw> (11:28:53) phillw: I had some one challenge another team leader to being sexist / bigoted/ etc.... all the stuff against CoC. That was dealt with us, without invoking the CC (although I did seek advice)
<phillw> (11:29:33) phillw: you will most likely have some questions at this point?
<phillw> (11:31:37) phillw: Linda had her mod / admin privs removed. And just to be sure, we also removed them from the Ali, the male of the species.
<phillw> (11:32:19) AlanBell: ok, well I don't know the background to this obviously, but fine
<phillw> (11:32:45) phillw: This was done by the team leader of that group, I've known Ali too long and it is not my team for to be the boss of.
<phillw> (11:35:04) phillw: The team leader of comms (lubuntu) was then blocked, as she was still registered admin / mod. I then had a frantic time removing her...... But... that was in the past..... 3 days ago, the sun has risen each day and I thought things were ok.
<phillw> krismaguire: would you add anything to that (not the current issue) so that AlanBell can get up to speed?
<krismaguire> She's an angry, condescending woman.
<krismaguire> She doesn't like that I'm a TL and I'm younger than her, she hasn't said it but that's the way it comes across. I tried to be as fair as possible as neither at definitive, concrete evidence by removing both of them.
<AlanBell> setting all that aside for a second, what has actually happened here?
<phillw> AlanBell: Two things I will not tollerate
<krismaguire> Drama, accusations, it's like an episode of Eastenders.
<phillw> 1) stating that some one who has sighned the CoC may be randomly accused of breaking it
<phillw> 2) stating some one else has done so.
<phillw> with no proof, just pulling their name down. AlanBell I know the the CoC means a lot to you, as it does to the two people accused of breaking it. This is what makes me so annoyed.
<AlanBell> hmm, so what is the thing that has happened, that I can do something about?
<phillw> no, AlanBell the 2nd accusation is that "Phill Whiteside if you sent me all that spam, in the last half hour -- I am TRULY not impressed with you. Unlike yourself, I do not find it funny. Nor am I bored enough to want to start filtering my mail. GO TO YOUR CORNER."
<phillw> would actually be for you to assure the TL of comms that I am of good nature and long standing and would never send spam :)
<AlanBell> well indeed, I am quite confident you didn't send a truckload of spam to anyone
<AlanBell> I am a bit confused still, was this happening in the #lubuntu channel or something?
<phillw> I know I wouldn't, he knows I wouldn't... but I do have now tremors of "hajor" who really created may-hem... I just do not want that to happen again, and we would really appreciate some advice on this one....
<krismaguire> All of this has taken place across our various Facebook communities for users
<phillw> AlanBell: http://pastebin.com/R5j50zBy
<phillw> also on teams
<AlanBell> that is a user resigning from some teams
<phillw> AlanBell: shortly after this.... Linda Lubu Phill Whiteside if you sent me all that spam, in the last half hour -- I am TRULY not impressed with you. Unlike yourself, I do not find it funny. Nor am I bored enough to want to start filtering my mail. GO TO YOUR CORNER.2 hours ago · Like
<phillw> Phill Whiteside Rezwanur Rakib Chowdhury I've just spent the last hour mowing the 2nd section of a rather large garden. As for sending spam messages, not only do I hate, I am pro-active in having a system, or two, that capture such people. Linda Lubu has made a serious accusation against me that could lead to 'oh, he sends spam' accusations. This, I will not permit. Linda, either provide facts or retract you accusation...
<phillw> signed
<phillw> phillw@ubuntu.comabout an hour ago · Like
<phillw> AlanBell: which Is why I am here now....
<phillw> the resignations appeared shortly after my posting
<phillw> IRC is the nearest thing I can think to for social media, I do apologise AlanBell, but this time... I;m the one accused.
<AlanBell> well that appears to me to be an unfortunate coincidence of timing between some kind of spam flood and whatever else was going on
<phillw> krismaguire: I'll have to learn to post up in the correct order!
<phillw> AlanBell: so some one happened to get hold of my account for one hour and send spam to one person? Get off it... even ubuntu forum didn't try that excuse.
<AlanBell> huh, the spam was from your account?
<AlanBell> or just random regular email spam?
<phillw> AlanBell: I do see your point....
<phillw> you're a good m,an!
<phillw> man!
<phillw> she did not actually say it had come from me
<phillw> AlanBell: Thank you for your wise words, I hope that we have not taken too much time up out of your day
<AlanBell> :)
<AlanBell> so the point of the CoC is to make this a welcoming community for everyone, it is a shame to lose anyone to a disagreement
<PabloRubianes> hi I am looking for someone from the IRC council
<Unit193> AlanBell: Poooooke.
<AlanBell> hi PabloRubianes
<PabloRubianes> hi AlanBell I am looking to help CarlosNeyPastor
<PabloRubianes> he become Ubuntu Member last week and want his IRC cloak
<AlanBell> sure, he just has to pop in here some time and ask
<PabloRubianes> AlanBell: the thing that that CarlosNeyPastor don't speak english
<AlanBell> that is fine
<PabloRubianes> he is here
<AlanBell> CarlosNeyPastor: hi
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola
<AlanBell> :)
<AlanBell> so you want a cloak, this appears to be your launchpad page https://launchpad.net/~carlosneypastor
<CarlosNeyPastor> yes
<AlanBell> and that all looks fine, staff can we have an ubuntu/member/carlosneypastor cloak for CarlosNeyPastor please
<CarlosNeyPastor> yes
<PabloRubianes> AlanBell: should carlos do anything else?
<AlanBell> no, that is all fine, please just hang about here for a while and the cloak will be done
<PabloRubianes> thanks AlanBell
<CarlosNeyPastor> thanks
 * AlanBell wonders if there are any staff about
<Unit193> Poke yano, 1 because it's fun, and 2, was online a minute ago.
<jose> Pricey: ^
<Pricey> AlanBell: Here.
<Pricey> jose: What's up?
<jose> <AlanBell> and that all looks fine, staff can we have an ubuntu/member/carlosneypastor cloak for CarlosNeyPastor please
<Pricey> AlanBell: That was applied.
<Pricey> jose: Thanks!
<jose> thanks to you :)
<AlanBell> oh, thanks Pricey :)
<Pricey> AlanBell: Feel free to ping me.
<Pici> Pricey: poke
<IdleOne> OMG an awesome talking muffin
<Unit193> He's not said anything, thus not talking.
<IdleOne> you are not listening close enough
<Pricey> Pici: hey
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> you left an open invitation to pings :)
<Pici> Pricey: I'm poking you for the ubuntu/member/carlosneypastor cloak
<Pici> Pricey: er.. I guess I missed it?
<Pici> twice
 * Pici wanders off
<Pricey> No problem :1
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-09
<xnox> Where can ubottu be modified?
<xnox> the regression alert list of people needs an update.
<m4v> xnox: you mean a factoid?
<xnox> m4v: whatever gets executed upon "!" + "regression-alert". I think, it's a factoid.
 * xnox is not familiar with ubotu terminology.
<xnox> m4v: it's an important factoid, but it's list of people is obsolete. It should be "ubuntu archive admins" + "ubuntu sru team" yet the list os obsolete.
<AlanBell> xnox: what exactly do you want it to say?
<AlanBell> !regression-alert
<ubottu> cjwatson, jdong, pitti, skaet, ScottK, kees, Daviey, pgraner: reporting regression in a stable release update; investigate severity, start an incident report, perhaps have the package blacklisted from the archive
<xnox> AlanBell: the people in that list should be members of "ubuntu sru team" and "ubuntu archive team". So I guess: infinity, slangasek, stgraber need adding
<xnox> AlanBell: also seb128
<m4v> I don't know about the factoid function, you can propose a change with !regression-alert is <reply>What you want it to reply.
<AlanBell> !no regression-alert is <reply> cjwatson, jdong, pitti, skaet, ScottK, kees, Daviey, pgraner, infinity, slangasek, stgraber, seb128: reporting regression in a stable release update; investigate severity, start an incident report, perhaps have the package blacklisted from the archive
<AlanBell> !regression-alert
<ubottu> cjwatson, jdong, pitti, skaet, ScottK, kees, Daviey, pgraner, infinity, slangasek, stgraber, seb128: reporting regression in a stable release update; investigate severity, start an incident report, perhaps have the package blacklisted from the archive
<AlanBell> like that xnox?
<xnox> AlanBell: better =) here is the full update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5965951/
<xnox> AlanBell: that's all AA and SRU intersection, sans bots.
<AlanBell> !no regression-alert is <reply> bdmurray, cjwatson, Daviey, didrocks, doko, infinity, jdstrand, pitti, RAOF, Riddell, ScottK, seb128, skaet, slangasek, SpamapS, stgraber: reporting regression in a stable release update; investigate severity, start an incident report, perhaps have the package blacklisted from the archive
<ubottu> I'll remember that AlanBell
<AlanBell> !regression-alert
<ubottu> bdmurray, cjwatson, Daviey, didrocks, doko, infinity, jdstrand, pitti, RAOF, Riddell, ScottK, seb128, skaet, slangasek, SpamapS, stgraber: reporting regression in a stable release update; investigate severity, start an incident report, perhaps have the package blacklisted from the archive
<xnox> excellent!
<xnox> thanks a lot AlanBell =)
<xnox> a user named "juju" is spamming me.
<xnox> in priv. message. no idea if it's widespread.
<AlanBell> that user is no longer online
#ubuntu-irc 2013-08-11
<k1l_> hey, the german translations channel: #ubuntu-de-l10n wants to request a logbot for the public logs service. who do we need to ping for that?
<tsimpson> k1l_: they should mail rt@ubuntu.com requesting one
<k1l_> tsimpson: will do
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-04
<rww> Pici: yes hello cloak plz
<Pici> ook
<rww> Pici: shall i hunt a staffer, or are you on it?
<Pici> I'm looking
<rww> k. the one i usually harass is at work, i checked before :s
<Pici> poof
<rww> thanks :)
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-06
<samuraiRM> sono stato bannato
<bazhang> samuraiRM, have you messaged the op who banned you yet?
<samuraiRM> I was banned for a week on the channel ubuntu.it
<bazhang> samuraiRM, and did you message the op who banned you?
<samuraiRM> jester
<bazhang> samuraiRM, did you message jester ?
<samuraiRM> yes in the chanmnel ops
<samuraiRM> because i have banned?
<bazhang> samuraiRM, and what did they say
<samuraiRM> they said that I can not go back
<bazhang> samuraiRM, so why not wait some time, then try again later, say after one or two weeks
<samuraiRM>  two weeks but because
<samuraiRM> ok
<samuraiRM> thank you
<bazhang> :)
<samuraiRM> in the terminal I had write a blasphemed ,then in chat by pressing the arrow I was wrong.
<samuraiRM> by
<samuraiRM> than you see you
#ubuntu-irc 2014-08-08
<johnc4510> help please, i registered my nick and password with freenode yesterday and used both. today it won't recognize my password....and /stats p shows me no freenode staff. How do i reset my password?
 * johnc4510 to channel...help please, i registered my nick and password with freenode yesterday and used both. today it won't recognize my password....and /stats p shows me no freenode staff. How do i reset my password?
<johnc4510> sorry wrong channel
#ubuntu-irc 2015-08-04
<Unit193> Pici: Yourls broken?
<Pici> Unit193: no?
<mimecar> good evening, I would like register a channel related with ubuntu-phone
<mimecar> should I use ##ubuntu-phone-es because is not an official channel?
<pleia2> mimecar: you can register #ubuntu-phone-es but make sure you follow these instructions so that the Ubuntu IRC Council has access should any problems arise: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<mimecar> Ok, pleia2. I will read the documents, thanks
<pleia2> mimecar: also, please be sure to let the english-speaking community know, so that they can join as needed :)
<mimecar> sure :)
<mimecar> I registered the channel and I've also added the accounts of freenode staff and irc council
<pleia2> great
<mimecar> Do I have to add to the list of channels of Ubuntu? (not an official channel)
<pleia2> mimecar: I think it would make sense to add it to this list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList#IRC.2BAC8-ChannelList.2BAC8-Local.Local_Ubuntu_channels
<mimecar> pleia2, Should I ask IRC council to see if they accept the name ?
<mimecar> I want to get it right
<pleia2> mimecar: I checked, it's right :)
<pleia2> they only will need it if there is a problem, so you should be good to go
<Pici> fwiw, everything looks good to me :)
<mimecar> I have added the channel to the list of Local Ubuntu channels :)
<Pici> yay
<Unit193> Pici: Ah, it was just redirecting me oddly, the item no longer existed.  Sorry for botherin'
#ubuntu-irc 2016-08-08
<Researcher> hi Kilos wb
<Kilos> ty Researcher
#ubuntu-irc 2016-08-09
<teward> that
<teward> oops
#ubuntu-irc 2016-08-13
<ahoneybun> heyo
<ahoneybun> we need some help in #ubuntu-bd
<ahoneybun> the founder left and we need some to give us power in the room
<ahoneybun> need to place some admins/ops
<ahoneybun> hggdh: ping
<Kilos> shame im sure when hggdh sees me hehides already
<hggdh> ahoneybun: let's get there, and you tell me what you need
<Kilos> hehe
#ubuntu-irc 2016-08-14
<Unit193> hggdh: I had started talking to LoCo people, but had to leave.
<hggdh> Unit193: no prob
#ubuntu-irc 2017-08-07
<Pici> jose: it looks like there are two meetingology processes running on ubottu.com.  Do you want me to try to get rid of one of them, or do you want to try to clean them up?
<Pici> (sorry I was on vacation last week when it looks like they started to have problems)
<jose> Pici: no worries! if you could clean one up I'd appreciate it.
<jose> it got killed, then I started it again, and now I can't kill one of them.
<Pici> I'll give it a shot
<jose> thanks!
#ubuntu-irc 2017-08-09
<digitallight137> Hi, is anyone here?
#ubuntu-irc 2017-08-11
<nixoeen> Hey, I would like to change the URL of our channel (#ubuntu-ir), but I guess I do not have enough permissions to do so. Is there anyone who can help me with it? :)
#ubuntu-irc 2017-08-12
<Unit193> nixoeen: Howdy.  I presume you mean the actual url as it is set in ChanServ?  That looks correct to me and the site is reacable.
<Unit193> jose: Heya, we've still got two meetingologies.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-08-08
<hggdh> fossfreedom: yes, set the channel +r, for example. This will block un-registered users from joining
<Unit193> fossfreedom: You can require users to be identified to join or talk.
#ubuntu-irc 2020-08-03
<mark91> k
